
Turn Mattermost into a shared CLI with custom integrations - jasonblais
https://mattermost.com/blog/mattermost-nimbella-shared-cli/
======
anshu-a
The shared CLI transforms workspace into devops command and control center

------
JamieDawson7
Being able to only focus on code logic while Commander handles servers &
security speeds up the process of Mattermost app development.

